# Diadora shoes price fixed, and fair traded?



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Stopped by the LBS the other day look for a new roasd shoe, as Gomer Pyle would say SHAZAM. I see Diadoras, and they have several styles.

Did not have the $130.00 on me so I thoght I would shop on line. Everyone has the same price. GRRRRR


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

If it is a new style, you will have trouble finding a discount, even online.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

This new?

cycling shoes trivex plus | Official website Diadora


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

TheManShow said:


> This new?
> 
> cycling shoes trivex plus | Official website Diadora


Most companies have a MAP that dealers are supposed to adhere to. 

You've probably found that MAP.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

Regarding fair trade and price fixing. Antitrust laws exist to prevent such practices and protect consumers. So Diadora can only provide a recommended retail price (MSRP) to their dealers and it's up to the merchant to set their own price.

What consumers find in the marketplace is (almost always) a function of supply and demand. If you could find Diadoras in every bike shop in town or every online store on the web, then your chances of finding a deal would be good. But if Diadora or any other manufacturer keeps their dealer network limited, then the seller has less competition and the opportunity to secure a higher price (limited supply = higher price).

Other examples of "apparent" collusion are Trek and Specialized. You will not find a lot of authorized dealers trying to undercut one another online. And they do not ship bikes. These policies are in the best interest of the manufacturers and their dealer networks, and as long as people keep buying their products, will remain in place.

Antitrust laws work but they're definitely nuanced and often blur the lines between perception and reality. Is it price fixing when every gas station in town sells regular unleaded for the same price? They all change their prices on or about the same day which "suggests" collusion. But the truth is, they're simply responding to market conditions and it's perfectly legal.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Well as I said every place I look they are the same price.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Trivex Plus Road Shoes (100153501) at CambriaBike.com

$50 at Cambria if you don't mind white and they have your size.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

TheManShow said:


> Well as I said every place I look they are the same price.


Oh, I agree that it "looks like" price fixing but any vendor can sell these items for whatever price they choose.

If you want a better price, you should contact each vendor, let them know you're ready to buy but would like a better price.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

joeinchi said:


> Regarding fair trade and price fixing. Antitrust laws exist to prevent such practices and protect consumers. So Diadora can only provide a recommended retail price (MSRP) to their dealers and it's up to the merchant to set their own price. ...


That used to be the understanding until 2007 following a SCOTUS decision that changed things a bit. Manufacturers acting entirely on their own can set a minimum price, and then deal only with retailers who agree to adhere to that pricing. They can do the same on sales territories as well. It's more completely explained here and here.

I recently ran into this buying a new washing machine to replace an old one that wore out. I always get contractor pricing from my friendly local appliance dealer. When I asked about my price on the one I wanted he told me that he hasn't been able to discount that line to anyone since 2008 due to his MRP agreement on that brand. Such is life.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't know which shoe you're looking for, but this online retailer (of which I have no knowledge) has a bunch of Diadora models discounted.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

jfaas said:


> Trivex Plus Road Shoes (100153501) at CambriaBike.com
> 
> $50 at Cambria if you don't mind white and they have your size.



I am a 45.5 or 45.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

joeinchi said:


> If you want a better price, you should contact each vendor, let them know you're ready to buy but would like a better price.



Think I will send an e-mail asking about a new customer discount.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Silver/White/Red - your size - $97.26 via Amazon - free shipping.


----------



## joeinchi (Sep 24, 2010)

ibericb said:


> That used to be the understanding until 2007 following a SCOTUS decision that changed things a bit. Manufacturers acting entirely on their own can set a minimum price, and then deal only with retailers who agree to adhere to that pricing. They can do the same on sales territories as well. It's more completely explained here and here


Interesting perspective, as always. :thumbsup:

So it appears that vendors can still offer discounts from the Suggested Price except, now, there _may be_ a manufacturer-imposed floor price.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

joeinchi said:


> So it appears that vendors can still offer discounts from the Suggested Price except, now, there _may be_ a manufacturer-imposed floor price.


True, unless the mfg's floor price is their MSRP. That was the case in my washing machine.


----------



## TheManShow (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks,


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I have two pairs of Brasils from a previous "athletic" career that I love… and would say that the studs are probably my favorite pair of footwear ever owned… I'd love to get a pair of Diadoras for on-bike wear, but shoes are still something I refuse to purchase online and can't find them in-store in "fly-over state number 4." I'm sure I'll happen onto them at some point and have to decide in a quick visit if I want them, but for now, I'll wait.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it has nothing to do with the issues raised here. Diadora has limited distribution in the US for their cycling shoes. If you look at UK sites like chainreactioncyles, you'll find lots of heavily discounted Diadora shoes. In the US, leftlanesports also had them heavily discounted. I have a pair of the vortex racer - they are OK. I bought them because I like boa closures but not a traditional opening/tongue (the top boa needs to be asymmetrical, which many aren't). The vortex sole is not particularly stiff. I have a 45 - I wear 45.5 giro, 46 pearl izumi, 46 bont, 45.5 sidi for comparison.


----------

